# Looking for a pattern



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a pattern for a cute little mouse toy, about 6" tall. I have a relative who is both a reader, and a writer, and I would love to knit up one of these mice, holding a book. I can do the mouse, and the clothes, and perhaps the book (with some thought), but would be very appreciative if anyone else already had patterns/ideas in the way of books. Any ideas on this are welcome.


----------



## horseatemymoney (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/grownups/clangers-knitting-pattern
How about this one, it is from a childrens programme here in the UK, and best of all it is free. 
Also some tips if you decide to make one.
http://www.womansweekly.com/knittin...d-to-know-when-youre-knitting-clangers-16325/


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you thought of needle felting a book? Or making one out of paper? I haven't seen any knitting patterns for small books, but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, and the links. I've never done any needle felting before; maybe it's time to learn. That first link didn't like that I am not in Britain. However, as it happens, I will be in England next week, so will give it another try.


----------



## horseatemymoney (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.lovecrafts.co.uk/projects/files/2015/12/Tiny-Clanger.pdf
Here is the pattern in a pdf.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

